# Torcer



## Mandiquita

Como digo "Estou torcendo pra que ela se dê bem" em Espanhol?
Obrigada/Gracias.


----------



## Deimos13

Estoy haciendo fuerza para que...

Saludos
D13.


----------



## vf2000

Eu diria "deseo que (todo) le vaya bien"

Em espanhol eu não encontrei ainda a palavra para o nosso "torcer", em especial quando se fala de torcida. Escuto muito "animar" e "apoiar" um atleta ou equipe, mas nunca "torcer" que é a manifestação de um desejo, bem diferente dos verbos anteriores.


----------



## The Solitary

Podria ser: estoy alentandola a que le vaya bien.

Torcer= alentar,
Tambien  aca en Argentina un sinonimo de torcida es hinchada pero es solo termino futbolero.

Espero haberte ayudado,

Saludos


----------



## curlyboy20

Corcordo com O Solitário  "Alentar" carrega o mesmo sentido do português "torcer".


----------



## Mangato

Tambien animar puede tener ese significado pero es un verbo transitivo, torcer puede tener un sentido diferente, sufrir por, desear, etc. 
Me resulta difícil de explicar.


----------



## Deimos13

> Podria ser: estoy alentandola a que le vaya bien.



Creo que sonaría mejor "estoy alentándola para que le vaya bien."


----------



## curlyboy20

Deimos13 said:


> Creo que sonaría mejor "estoy alentándola para que le vaya bien."


 
Concordo. Mas também se pode usar "animar", como Mangato disse nesse sentido: _"Estoy animándola para que le vaya bien"._


----------



## Filiagape

Também escutei de uma peruana que se pode dizer "estoy rezando para que le vaya bien".


----------



## curlyboy20

Filiagape said:


> Também escutei de uma peruana que se pode dizer "estoy rezando para que le vaya bien".


 
Mas nesse caso ela está dizendo _"Eu estou rezando/orando para que ela se dê bem". "Torcer" _e _"orar" _nesse contexto têm mais ou menos a mesma connotação, mas as ações são diferentes, se me faço enterder bem.


----------



## Mangato

curlyboy20 said:


> Mas nesse caso ela está dizendo _"Eu estou rezando/orando para que ela se dê bem". "Torcer" _e _"orar" _nesse contexto têm mais ou menos a mesma connotação, mas as ações são diferentes, se me faço enterder bem.


 
Sim, acredito que torcer e um jeito de sentir, de desejar, de tentar o envio de energia positiva pra lograr sucesso. Para os crentes "orar"


----------



## Nanon

Para quienes piden deseos pero no necesariamente se los piden a Dios, también existe el gesto de "cruzar los dedos" para que todo salga bien.


----------



## Mandiquita

Hasta ahora creo que lo que se aproxima más del "torcer" es el "rezar" en este contexto. "Alentar" lo veo como sinónimo de "animar", pero no siempre uno está cerca de aquél para quien está "torcendo" que las cosas le vayan bien.


----------



## willy2008

En mi opinión lo que mas se aproxima a torcer es alentar,aquí animar lo usamos para cuando uno esta decaído,y rezar es totalmente distinto a torcer,sí,se puede rezar para que a alguien le vaya bien, pero no es torcer.


----------



## bielona

Ya he escuchado de una amiga mexicana la expresión "echar buena vibra", creo que se encaja en este contexto.


----------



## curlyboy20

bielona said:


> Ya he escuchado de una amiga mexicana la expresión "echar buena vibra", creo que se encaja en este contexto.


 
Também acho que fica bem.


----------



## santidale

En Argentina se usa mucho "rogar": Estoy rogando que le vaya bien, o estoy rogando para que le vaya bien, o "estoy rogando para que todo le salga bien".

Saludos!


----------

